# More on how to use your junk mails



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here you will see how I used the junk mails I collect from my letter box. I am happy to have them . 

Benita


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I like it......very colourful. :thumbup:


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

How clever is that?...not to mention artistic. Very, very nice.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

yep love what you do


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

You are SO creative....who would have ever given thought that junk mail could actually be beautiful....maybe you have started a new craft. Notify an art gallery, quick!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

You are very talented. Nice work.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice repurposing! Very cool!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

thanks for looking in and leaving such good remarks . Will try to contact them when I have more to show.

Benita


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulously creative mind you have!!! This is so imaginative!!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

I like all your creations and this is really pretty!


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Neat!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Read all your comments and suggestions and your compliments are so great it encourages me to keep doing what I do best.

Thanks Benita Perth W Australia


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Very cool. Oh boy another idea. I will have to live to a 1,000 to do all the crafts that I see and have never tried. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its awesome--I have a friend who loves to make pictures similar to your idea.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I take the junk glossy mailings and fold origami cranes, put them on chopsticks and glitter them up, they are fun also!
great plant pokes.....


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

AMAZING.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Very talented. Great job.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

You are so clever.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I like your uses for junk mail. I have egg cartons and am making roses, but yours look so finished. All the directions I have seen tell you to tear the edges and mine are looking a little rough. Can you tell me how you finished yours? I have to make some for a son who is a bear on recycling.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I would be fascinated in watching how your brain works (from the inside)...lol...another delightful piece of work from you Benita...


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow! &#128156; That is spectacular!


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

gakernil said:


> I take the junk glossy mailings and fold origami cranes, put them on chopsticks and glitter them up, they are fun also!
> great plant pokes.....[/q
> 
> Can you make one and take a pic of it to show us .
> ...


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Grammy Toni said:


> I like your uses for junk mail. I have egg cartons and am making roses, but yours look so finished. All the directions I have seen tell you to tear the edges and mine are looking a little rough. Can you tell me how you finished yours? I have to make some for a son who is a bear on recycling.


Take a pic of yours and show me what you do and I will then see what you mean.

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

bettyirene said:


> I would be fascinated in watching how your brain works (from the inside)...lol...another delightful piece of work from you Benita...


Hi Betty , I know I have not posted anything lately and some are repeats that has been requested. How are you ? Me? Very busy these days as I have added two more classes with my seniors , new ladies and they are such a joy to be with.

Have a good day, Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

subtlewitch said:


> Wow! 💜 That is spectacular!


Thanks for looking in and leaving your comments.

Benita


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

hope this works! this should give you an idea of my cranes, just can't see the glittery wings very good.....


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

You are Really Clever!!


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

How talented and a beautiful finished picture--Thanks for sharing--


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Grammy Toni said:


> I like your uses for junk mail. I have egg cartons and am making roses, but yours look so finished. All the directions I have seen tell you to tear the edges and mine are looking a little rough. Can you tell me how you finished yours? I have to make some for a son who is a bear on recycling.


I used scissors and cut the pieces out as you see them and used a little water on my fingers to mould the carton shapes before putting them together .


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

gakernil said:


> hope this works! this should give you an idea of my cranes, just can't see the glittery wings very good.....


Yes I can see the glitter and you are very good too! Thanks for sharing

Benita


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

My, oh my, you are certainly an artist. I wouldn't be able to think of that idea never mind planning how to make it. Thank you for sharing.


----------

